# Cannot max out processor speed



## Normohl (Nov 25, 2012)

I used to be able to set my cpu frequency to 1180mhz via setcpu now the limit seems to be 810mhz it's not that big of a deal just want to be able to do it. Should I use a different cpu management program or am I don't something wrong or is it just setcpu problem


----------



## Aglarond (Oct 27, 2012)

Mine maxes out at 1.2ghz using several apps I just downloaded for testing. Didn't want to pay for setcpu, so I didn't test it.

-mS


----------



## Normohl (Nov 25, 2012)

Got it the power save mode locks it below 810mhz


----------

